# Comments on my final tank again



## shub (Nov 17, 2008)

I ditched the blue background and went back to black. I placed plants on each sidewall because of the mirror reflection you get from the corner tank. Its not as noticable with the reflection of the plants. Does it look like too much? Should I add more sand. thanks for comments.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

I like it. Personally i would add a little more sand. Again this is just me i like the look of deep substrate..


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Everything is placed very nicely. Looks good.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

I like it! Good job!


----------



## Malawi125 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice lava rock . Nice to see you did not mix it up. I would not change a thing.


----------



## jbob (Jan 1, 2009)

is that lava rock? if so, werd u get it? im looking into getting some for my tank.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I like it :thumb: and I like that the sand doesn't come up above the lower trim, so I wouldn't add more. Less sand makes for easier cleaning, since it will collect uneaten food, etc.


----------



## slatefern (Feb 22, 2008)

very very nice!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

prov356 said:


> I like it :thumb: and I like that the sand doesn't come up above the lower trim, so I wouldn't add more. Less sand makes for easier cleaning, since it will collect uneaten food, etc.


Lookin' good :thumb:
:fish: 
One thing you _could _try is to remove the front center plant.

Seriously, I like it the way it is...but...
removing the center plant _may_ showcase your fish better.

Otherwise, don't mind me  it's easy to re-arrange your tank from way over here, sittin' in my chair in front of the computer. :lol:


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Awesome looking aqua scape! Esthetically well balanced :thumb:


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

Beautiful tank.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Beautiful Tank...Does lava rock ever cause any water problems? Any procedures that need to be done with them before you use them? :-?


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Really, really nice set-up! Amount of sand is a personal choice of course, but my fish love to excavate so too little sand would leave a lot of bare glass for my tank once they start digging. I'm curious to know how lava rock looks once algae starts to grow. I love the look of it, but can a pleco or algae eater get into those little grooves and holes? Just thinking out-loud!


----------



## shub (Nov 17, 2008)

*** been checking replies all the time and didnt notice any. then I clicked on my thread and all you guys appeard. My counter showed 0. Anyways trying to answer some questions. I did add some sand. I moved it away from the glass because the algae always grows there. I got my lava rock from petco and its not cheap. All the stone you see is around $1oo. I just started getting algae on it. I found out that my leaving my lights on all day caused it. It actually looks cool. Its the green hair algae. Plecos dont survive in my tank. 3 times, 3 dead. I was told water changes do it. Something about the ph . As for the center plant, I just added it. It does look better without it, however, my albino is very center territorial and I thought by adding it, it would block his view. It seems to work but he is still a mean one. thanks for all your comments. Since *** been busy *** finally kept my hands out of the tank for a while. this is the longest its stayed the same.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Changin things around all the time might lead to him being aggressive all the time. He is just trying to get a terratory established. For the plecos you might do smaller water changes. I am by far no fish expert but just voicing my opinion..


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

shub said:


> Plecos dont survive in my tank. 3 times, 3 dead. I was told water changes do it. Something about the ph .


Possibly... but I'd guess the mbuna don't like the plecos.



shub said:


> Since I've been busy I've finally kept my hands out of the tank for a while. this is the longest its stayed the same.


 :lol: :lol:

Looks great, enjoy!


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## Thorin83 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, The best setup I have ever seen. But yea maybe a bit more sand would be good.
Well donę!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice tank, wouldn't change a thing.

To the other posters looking for Lava rock, check your local landscape yards, they have it. 100.00 worth at a pet store is about 30.00 worth at a landscaping place. The difference is it will not have the holes drilled in it. If you like the holes "as do I" you could buy only a pc or 2 for view in the front, and use the stuff without holes for a large pile.


----------



## ddarden90 (Mar 16, 2009)

are those real plant or are they plastic,


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice, could we get a close up of rock placement. id like to see how you have it stacked .. ie. how many pieces


----------

